# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  لماذا قتل قابيل أخيه هابيل؟ هل كان للشيطان يد في ذلك؟

## ايمان السيد

إن كلمة (” نفس “) هي كلمة في منتهى الخطورة ، وقد ذكرت في القرآن الكريم في آيات كثيرة 

يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( ق ): { ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ماتوسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد } 

إن هناك مجموعة من الناس ** ليست بالقليلة ** تحارب عدو ضعيف جداً إسمه ( الشيطان ) والناس هنا تتسائل : 


” نحن نؤمن بالله عز وجل ،ونذكره ونصلي في المسجد ونقرأ القرآن ، ونتصدق ، و ….. و…… و …. الخ 

وبالرغم من ذلك فما زلنا نقع في المعاصي والذنوب ! ! ! 

فلماذا ؟؟ السبب في ذلك هو أننا تركنا العدو الحقيقي وذهبنا إلى عدو ضعيف ، يقول الله تعالى في محكم كتابه {{ إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا }} 

إنما العدو الحقيقي هو ( النفس ) نعم … فالنفس هي القنبلة الموقوتة ، واللغم الموجود في داخل الإنسان

 يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( الإسراء ) : { اقرأكتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا } 

وقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( غافر ) : 

{ اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت لا ظلم اليوم إن الله سريع الحساب }} 

وقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( المدثر ) : { كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة } 

وقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( النازعات ) : { وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى } 

وقوله تبارك وتعالى في سورة ( التكوير ) : { علمت نفس ما أحضرت } 

لاحظوا أن الآيات السابقه تدور حول كلمة ( النفس ) ، فما هي هذه النفس؟؟؟ 

يقول العلماء :أن الآلهة التي كانت تعبد من دون الله 

(( اللات ، والعزى ، ومناة ،وسواع،وود ، ويغوث ، ويعوق ، ونسرى )) 

كل هذه الأصنام هدمت ماعدا إلـه مزيف مازال يعبد من دون الله ويعبده كثير من المسلمين، يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : 

{{ أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه}} ومعنى ذلك أن هوى النفس إذا تمكن من الإنسان فإنه لا يصغي لشرع ولا لوازع ديني ولا لآمر ولا لناهي ولالداعية ولا لعالم ولا لشيخ ، لذلك تجده يفعل ما يريد يقول الإمام البصري في بردته : وخالف النفس والشيطان واعصيهما لو نظرنا إلى الجرائم الفردية المذكورة في القرآن الكريم كجريمة ( قتل قابيل لأخيه هابيل ) وجريمة 

( امرأة العزيز وهي الشروع في الزنا) وجريمة ( كفر إبليس) لوجدنا أن الشيطان برئ منها براءة (الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب) ففي جريمة ( قتل قابيل لأخيه هابيل ) يقول الله تبارك وتعالى : 

{ فطوعت له نفسه قتل أخيه } عندما تسأل إنساناً وقع في معصية ما !!! 

وبعد ذلك ندم وتاب ، ما الذي دعاك لفعل هذا سوف يقول لك : أغواني الشيطان ، وكلامه هذا يؤدي إلى أن كل فعل محرم ورائه شيطان فيا ترى الشيطان عندما عصى الله ، من كان شيطانه ؟؟؟ 

إنه مثلما يوسوس لك الشيطان ، فإن النفس أيضاً توسوس لك ، ( إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء ) 

إن السبب في المعاصي والذنوب إما من الشيطان ، وإما من النفس الأمارة بالسوء ، فالشيطان خطر .. 

ولكن النفس أخطر بكثير … 

لذا فإن مدخل الشيطان على الإنسان هو النسيان فهو ينسيك الثواب والعقاب ومع ذلك تقع في المحظور قال الله عز وجل في محكم كتابه الكريم : 

{{وما أبرئ نفسي إن النفس لأمــارة بالسوء }} 

( اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت)

----------

